# Kicker subwoofer recone help please



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

I have a pair of Kicker F6.5 subs. One sub needs a recone. Where can I get that sub recone?

Thank you.


----------



## Alives (Sep 3, 2013)

I've got an L7 with a broken tinsel... would like to know as well. I could re-solder it myself but I've been told it will never work?


----------



## david in germany (Oct 7, 2009)

I have an S8d that I would also like a recone for.


----------

